# Anyone ever home brew beer, or make moonshine?



## Paulie (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm doing both right now for the first time.  Beer will be bottled tomorrow, and the moonshine "mash", which is just water, corn meal, sugar, and yeast, is fermenting now and will be distilled probably monday night.


----------



## Dr.House (Jan 7, 2012)

I had some comments in this thread about beer...  haven't done 'shine, but I know guys who do...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/food-and-wine/201093-beer-and-who-makes-it.html


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 7, 2012)

I want to try to home brew, but there's always something else that I need to spend my money on for the family. And I want to get a quality kit which is more expensive. So I haven't bought one yet.


----------



## Trajan (Jan 7, 2012)

Paulie said:


> I'm doing both right now for the first time.  Beer will be bottled tomorrow, and the moonshine "mash", which is just water, corn meal, sugar, and yeast, is fermenting now and will be distilled probably monday night.



you kick up to tony?


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 7, 2012)

The temp of the mash in the boiler is critical to making moonshine.  Above the boiling point of alcohol but under the boiling point of water.


----------



## pegwinn (Jan 7, 2012)

I do not always drink beer

But when I do, I drink my own. 

A pale ale that smacks of something you find in Canada. I also brew a semi-dark german weizenbier.

Gonna hafta brew up some more now. Getting thirsty.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 8, 2012)

RadiomanATL said:


> I want to try to home brew, but there's always something else that I need to spend my money on for the family. And I want to get a quality kit which is more expensive. So I haven't bought one yet.



I saw the Mr. Beer kit sitting on the shelf at Kmart one day and I had always thought about wanting to do it so I just said fuck it and bought it.  It was like $52.  It's the premier kit that comes with everything you need to make about 2 gallons, bottles and all.  And it's all reusable so from there on you just have to buy ingredient refill kits of whatever other flavors you want to make.

You should do it, because if you buy beer regularly anyway this kit will pay for itself immediately.  You can get ingredient kits that clone your favorite commercial beers too.  There's a refill kit for my favorite beer Yuengling for about $35 that makes 5 gallons.  That ends up being about half the cost compared to retail.

The kicker is that it's about a 2 week process, so with 2 gallons per brew you gotta make a little less than a case worth of beer last for 2 weeks.  I'm thinking about taking one of those water cooler bottles and doing my next brew in there and just upping the ingredients to make twice as much at a time.  I don't drink all that much, but I'll definitely go through more than 21 beers over 2 weeks, that's only a little over a beer per day.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 8, 2012)

I home brew beer.

I have to start a new batch next weekend.  Still haven't decided what it'll be yet


----------



## Paulie (Jan 8, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> I home brew beer.
> 
> I have to start a new batch next weekend.  Still haven't decided what it'll be yet



I know there's probably some experienced home brewers in here thinking Mr. Beer sucks, but I'm just starting out and learning with this.  Knowing me I'll probably end up getting creative and picking up a bunch of different items that aren't actually for beer brewing but would be perfect items to use for the process.

If anyone wants to share the best places they get their ingredients from, that would be great.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 8, 2012)

Paulie said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > I want to try to home brew, but there's always something else that I need to spend my money on for the family. And I want to get a quality kit which is more expensive. So I haven't bought one yet.
> ...



Here's the one I want to get:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Superior-Brew-gallon-Stainless-Steel/dp/B000XJOHWK/ref=tag_stp_s2f_edpp_beer_kit"]http://www.amazon.com/Superior-Brew-gallon-Stainless-Steel/dp/B000XJOHWK/ref=tag_stp_s2f_edpp_beer_kit[/ame]


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 8, 2012)

Paulie said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I home brew beer.
> ...



I started with a Mr Beer.

I made some delicious brew with it.  I lean towards the unmalted wheats and reds

Go for it and have fun.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 8, 2012)

Just looked around on Amazon, Mr. Beer kits are going for around $40. I might buy one to start out then purchase that big kit later.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 8, 2012)

RadiomanATL said:


> Just looked around on Amazon, Mr. Beer kits are going for around $40. I might buy one to start out then purchase that big kit later.



I think a Mr Beer is a great way to start out.
You get the hang of making the wort and you learn how to keep things clean which is the most important thing.

Since you make small batches you can try a lot of different things relatively quickly.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 8, 2012)

RadiomanATL said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



That's a sweet kit.  It would take a few brews before it paid for itself, but the point is that it eventually does.  Buying beer retail never will.

Did you ever get your treesicksty?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 8, 2012)

Paulie said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



Nope. No treesicksty.

Kids needed clothes. I told my wife to just let them run around naked...but nooooooo.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 8, 2012)

RadiomanATL said:


> Just looked around on Amazon, Mr. Beer kits are going for around $40. I might buy one to start out then purchase that big kit later.



Yeah I probably overpaid a little at Kmart, but it was an impulse buy, and I've wasted money on way worse.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 8, 2012)

Paulie said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Just looked around on Amazon, Mr. Beer kits are going for around $40. I might buy one to start out then purchase that big kit later.
> ...



I think you still got a good deal. The ones I was looking at didn't come with bottles and you had to pay for shipping.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 8, 2012)

RadiomanATL said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



They had the bundle package that included the kinect for $200 on black friday at Best Buy and Toys R Us.  I went out after having dinner on Thanksgiving thinking there's no way it'll be that packed since I'm sure most people would prefer to be with their families......

I don't have to continue, do I?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 8, 2012)

Paulie said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



I didn't even attempt it. I just always get pissed off.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 8, 2012)

RadiomanATL said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



Dude, the lines were so long that they basically wrapped all the way around the side of the building at Best Buy and around the back of the strip mall it's in.  There were tents set up that I guess people stayed overnight in because I was there the day before and they weren't there yet.

Toys R Us down the street had a line just as long but no tents.

I just went home.  I can't imagine any material item being that important that you'd wait in a line for hours on end, much less overnight, with a bunch of rabid retard consumers.  It takes a special kind of idiot for that.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 8, 2012)

Paulie said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



I agree. My time is worth more than doing shit like that.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 8, 2012)

HHGregg a few stores down from Best Buy had the bundle for $200 too, and there was only 1 person standing outside there when I got there.  But that was around 8pm and they didn't open til midnight.  I just couldn't bring myself to stand there for 4 hours.  At least at best Buy they were going to start handing out tickets at 10.  I was willing to do 2 hours if the line wasn't bad, but I don't have the patience to wait for 4 hours.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't have the patience to wait thirty minutes. Too much shit to do.

Plus, I don't think I could ever bring myself to actually spend the money on one. I'm hardly ever home, so it would actually be a waste.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 8, 2012)

RadiomanATL said:


> I don't have the patience to wait thirty minutes. Too much shit to do.
> 
> Plus, I don't think I could ever bring myself to actually spend the money on one. I'm hardly ever home, so it would actually be a waste.



I would probably use it about as much as I've ever used the PS2 or the Wii...almost never.  My girlfriend really likes the kinect and I think my son would have a blast with it, so it was more for them, but she was working that night and wouldn't be waiting in line with me. I could probably have done it if she was there hanging with me, but it was my business partner and I and I can't sit there for 4 hours with him, we see enough of each other


----------



## editec (Jan 8, 2012)

Paulie said:


> I'm doing both right now for the first time. Beer will be bottled tomorrow, and the moonshine "mash", which is just water, corn meal, sugar, and yeast, is fermenting now and will be distilled probably monday night.


 
Yeah?

You're distilling hard liquor, are you?

You do realize that _that_ is illegal, right?


----------



## Douger (Jan 8, 2012)

editec said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm doing both right now for the first time. Beer will be bottled tomorrow, and the moonshine "mash", which is just water, corn meal, sugar, and yeast, is fermenting now and will be distilled probably monday night.
> ...


 More "Land of the free" bullshit.
I make mine 30 gallons at a time.
I use pure cane from the mill ....it's more like a cane brandy I suppose.
I't proofs out about 120, then I carbon filter it 2-3 times through a 4 inch by 1 meter PVC rig.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 8, 2012)

editec said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm doing both right now for the first time. Beer will be bottled tomorrow, and the moonshine "mash", which is just water, corn meal, sugar, and yeast, is fermenting now and will be distilled probably monday night.
> ...



Yeah, and you do realize that the weed you've frequently mentioned that you smoke is illegal too, right?

But that doesn't stop you from doing it.

Glad we got that straightened out.

Good day, sir


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 8, 2012)

Is it illegal?

I seem to remember that it's not illegal as long as you don't sell it or make over a certain amount. State laws vary of course, and I could be totally wrong.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 8, 2012)

RadiomanATL said:


> Is it illegal?
> 
> I seem to remember that it's not illegal as long as you don't sell it or make over a certain amount. State laws vary of course, and I could be totally wrong.



I think it's the distillation process that's illegal, probably because of the percentage of alcohol that results, but yeah it's a state issue.  One of the few states rights we still have.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 8, 2012)

I was wrong. It's completely a fed issue and completely illegal.

Why is it against the law to make moonshine? - Slate Magazine

bastards.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 8, 2012)

RadiomanATL said:


> I was wrong. It's completely a fed issue and completely illegal.
> 
> Why is it against the law to make moonshine? - Slate Magazine
> 
> bastards.



Ok, so I was wrong about a state issue, but I knew it was because of the alcohol content.  1 bottle of shine is worth probably 10x a bottle of wine of the same volume.

Of course, it's all about the taxes.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 8, 2012)

Paulie said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > I was wrong. It's completely a fed issue and completely illegal.
> ...



Yup.

But I doubt they would go after a small-time personal use brewer. Sounds like they go after the distributors.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 8, 2012)

Good news though, 200 gallons of beer a year, which is just under a 6 pack a day


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 8, 2012)

Paulie said:


> I'm doing both right now for the first time.  Beer will be bottled tomorrow, and the moonshine "mash", which is just water, corn meal, sugar, and yeast, is fermenting now and will be distilled probably monday night.



Even if I drank like I used to I wouldn't make it. Too many things can go wrong. My sister was a biochemist and she made wine.....tasted awful. 

Most moonshine sucks. You really need to know what you're doing. Then there's the government wanting their cut. I don't want to go to jail for making shitty booze.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 8, 2012)

RadiomanATL said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



Yeah, I have 2 gallons of mash fermenting right now, which will be MAYBE a gallon of liquor after I distill.  I don't think they'd even waste their time coming to my door for that.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 8, 2012)

Paulie said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



Are you making white lightning?


----------



## Paulie (Jan 8, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm doing both right now for the first time.  Beer will be bottled tomorrow, and the moonshine "mash", which is just water, corn meal, sugar, and yeast, is fermenting now and will be distilled probably monday night.
> ...



It's not always academic knowledge that produces the best results.  It's trial and error.  The process only works one way.  Bacteria consume sugar and produce alcohol.  The only thing you really need to do is get the recipe where you want it and of course filter the distilled liquor adequately.

As far as taste, I'm not drinking 180 proof liquor straight, I'm proofing it down to something reasonable and making cocktails with it like I'd do with any other hard liquor.

My next batch will be something fermented with a flavor added, probably some kind of fruit.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 8, 2012)

RadiomanATL said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



From what I understand, that term is just another name for the general corn whiskey that the moonshine process creates.  It's like saying weed, herb, grass, etc.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 8, 2012)

Paulie said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



I dunno. Not my area of expertise. But I think it would be awesome to distill bourbon. But that probably takes so much more time and tools to make it impractical.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 8, 2012)

RadiomanATL said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



Bourbon includes extra ingredients in the initial mash process, barley malt I believe, and then the distilled whiskey is aged in wood barrels.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm not looking to get all crazy with it and make special liquors, I just want some alcohol to make cocktails with on a rainy day without having to overpay for it at the store.


----------



## pegwinn (Jan 8, 2012)

Paulie said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I home brew beer.
> ...



I use Mr. Beer and have for years. The refill kits are handy although I have made some from mail order ingredients as well. Go for it dude. I don't think you will regret it.



RadiomanATL said:


> Is it illegal?
> 
> I seem to remember that it's not illegal as long as you don't sell it or make over a certain amount. State laws vary of course, and I could be totally wrong.



You can make up to 200 gallons of beer so long as it's for personal consumption. The hard stuff is illegal.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Jan 8, 2012)

I used to make homebrew as a young woman.  It was very simple.  I made it in a five-gallon bucket, with just a clean dish towel thrown over it while it brewed.

The ingredients were water, malt, sugar and bread yeast, that's all.  You'd mix all this up, nice and warm to activate the  yeast, then put it in the clean bucket and cover with the clean towel.  Then just keep an eye on it.  When the bubbles had reduced to three bubbles a minute, it was ready to bottle.

I recycled 12 oz. Michelob bottles, I'd find them at the dump and boil them to sanitize.  Back then they were recappable bottles, not twist-top.  Put a spoon of sugar in the bottom of each bottle, then siphon the brew in and cap it.  Wait for it to clear.  I think the entire process took about three weeks.

It wouldn't win any prizes, but it would knock you on your butt.  One 12 ounce bottle and you'd be giggling and stuff. : )


----------



## Paulie (Jan 12, 2012)

So i distilled the other night.

Made a few mistakes and didn't have the pot sealed perfectly, but this crap is ridiculous.  It burns your lips 

The whole upstairs of my house had alcohol vapors for hours, I was buzzed before I even had enough to take a drink.


----------



## JWBooth (Jan 12, 2012)

RadiomanATL said:


> I was wrong. It's completely a fed issue and completely illegal.
> 
> Why is it against the law to make moonshine? - Slate Magazine
> 
> bastards.




You can thank Washington and Hamilton. Whiskey Rebellion ring any bells?


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 4, 2012)

Screech. Say no more.


----------



## alan1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Paulie said:


> Anyone ever home brew beer, or make moonshine?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I used to brew my own beer when I was young and poor and I couldn't afford to buy quality beer.
> ...


----------



## Paulie (Feb 5, 2012)

Incidentally I've quit drinking.  I'm a couple weeks in now.

I don't see it lasting long though.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2012)

Is it possible to home brew malt liquors?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 11, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Is it possible to home brew malt liquors?



Why would you want to? Bleh...


----------



## Paulie (Feb 12, 2012)

Still not drinking.  Went to a local wing night the other night and killed about 30 wings, and didn't drink a drop of beer.  This is crazy.  I don't know me anymore.


----------



## beachbum81 (Feb 12, 2012)

Isn't making moonshine really dangerous from fumes or something?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 13, 2012)

iamwhatiseem said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to home brew malt liquors?
> ...



Because its awesome.


----------

